# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > مقالات مرتبط با Delphi/Win32 >  مقاله : ساخت یک ارسال کننده ایمیل ساده

## Mahmood_M

با سلام
در این مقاله نحوه ساختن یک برنامه ساده برای ارسال ایمیل با کامپوننتهای Indy ( نسخه 9 ) توضیح داده شده ...
لینک دانلود :
http://parsaspace.com/files/60606388...ender.rar.html
امیدوارم مفید باشه ...
موفق باشید ...

----------


## aserfg

با سلام آقا محمود مثال شما رو با همون هاست gawab امتحان كردم اخطار مي ده كه Authenticationنمي شه لطفا راهنمايي بفرمايين

----------


## barkar1387

با عرض سلام . من این برنامه رو اجرا کردم منتهی با پیغام Socket Eroor #11004 مواجه می شم علت چیه ؟

----------


## jalal95

> با عرض سلام . من این برنامه رو اجرا کردم منتهی با پیغام Socket Eroor #11004 مواجه می شم علت چیه ؟


من هم اين مشكلو دارم لطفا راهنمائي بفرمائيد موقعي كه ميخواد كانكت بشه اين پيغامو ميده

----------


## majid2

> من هم اين مشكلو دارم لطفا راهنمائي بفرمائيد موقعي كه ميخواد كانكت بشه اين پيغامو ميده


فایروال کامپیوتر را غیر فعال کن

----------


## عقاب سیاه

سلام
فایل دانلود نمی شود!!!

----------


## Mahmood_M

لینک دانلود تصحیح شد ...

----------


## rezamahdizadeh

لينک خرابه

----------


## Sadbar

لینک مشکل داره...

----------

